# Quarti Champions 11-12 aprile 2017. Il programma completo.



## admin (11 Aprile 2017)

Ecco il programma completo dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017 che si disputeranno l'11 ed il 12 aprile.

Ecco il programma completo:

11 aprile 2017:

Juve - Barcellona ore 20:45

Borussia Dortmund - Monaco ore 20:45


12 aprile 2017

Atletico Madrid - Leicester ore 20:45

Bayern Monaco - Real Madrid ore 20:45


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il programma completo dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017 che si disputeranno l'11 ed il 12 aprile.
> 
> Ecco il programma completo:
> 
> ...



Il Bayern Monaco sarà buttato fuori secondo me. Barcellona e Real Madrid sarà la finale. Sono anni che la UEFA prova a fare una finale del genere. Quest'anno è l'ultimo anno per vedere Messi Ronaldo Benzema Suarez ecc al top della forma.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco sarà buttato fuori secondo me. Barcellona e Real Madrid sarà la finale. Sono anni che la UEFA prova a fare una finale del genere. Quest'anno è l'ultimo anno per vedere Messi Ronaldo Benzema Suarez ecc al top della forma.



Beh se passano entrambe mi pare abbastanza scontato che la finale sarà quella.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Rigore MONACO


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Rigore sbagliato da Fabinho


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol Monaco mpappe


----------



## Doctore (12 Aprile 2017)

goal nell aria...il borussia sta facendo defecare


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

2-0 Monaco autogol

Monaco in semifinale.


----------



## Doctore (12 Aprile 2017)

ma perche sento la canzone dei ringo tra gli spalti dello stadio???!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol Dortmund 1-2


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2017)

L'enfant prodigue...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol Mpappe 3-1 MOnaco. Dortmund praticamente fuori.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Monaco in semifinale. Prenderà sicuramente i gobbi.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Perchè non prendiamo sto Frappè in attacco?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

2-3 gol di Kagawa.

Scontato che questa partita sarebbe finita in over


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2017)

Tanta roba Pulisic stasera, molto bene Guerreiro, benino Dembèlè, non un granchè Aubameyang e Weigl.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Intanto Lewandovsky salterà il match contro il Real Madrid.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto Lewandovsky salterà il match contro il Real Madrid.



Anche Hummels.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche Hummels.



Secondo me passerà il Real. Ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Che partita BVB ASM


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol vidal


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Ma muller è diventato Bacca? Mazza che involuzione


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

gol Atletico su rigore (inesistente)


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

messi e ronaldo entrambi fuori ai quarti non so se sia mai successo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

non ci credo sto cesso di vidal


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Rigore sbagliato, tra l+altro regalato dall'amico rizzoli


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Se la Juve passa. Vado scomettere la mia casa che vinceranno la CL.

Sto Bayern è davvero poca roba ragazzi, finiti come il loro allenatore in panca.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol di Cristina


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Gol ROnaldo

Ancelotti ormai finito.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

goal cr7, ciao ciao mortazza


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Ma liberi gioca ancora? Maddai


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Bayern davvero impresentabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

tutti gli anni il Bayern sembra che debba andare chissà dove... ma c'è voluta una finale con un'altra tedesca perchè vincessero qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bayern davvero impresentabile.



Il Bayern ha giocato solo contro squadrette.. l'unica, l'Altetico, hanno fatto parecchia fatica. Squadra super soppravalutata. Con un Allentore finito.

La Juve è superiore a tutte ad oggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Bayern in 10


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Se solo il Leister riuscisse a fare il miracolo contro Simeone...vabbe dai pensiamo al ritorno va, che ancora non siamo passati.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se la Juve passa. Vado scomettere la mia casa che vinceranno la CL.



Non sono uno scommettitore, ma quest'anno credo che un pensierino ce lo farò pure io. 
Magari non la casa  ma qualcosa di sostanzioso sì


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Sto cesso di Muller


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

FInita


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Storia epica recente del FC Bayern Munchen

1) Finale persa con lo United *nei minuti di recupero* da 1-0 a 1-2
2) Finale persa con l'*Inter*
3) Finale persa *in casa propria con Di Matteo
*4) I "sucCESSI" di Guardiola e Ancelotti.....................


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Real Madrid in semifinale


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Guardiola è stato massacrato ma questo Ancelotti mamma mia


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid in semifinale



Juventus Campione d'europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Onestamente sto REAL non è nulla di che..ma sono due squadrette


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Juventus Campione d'europa.



Penso proprio di sì. Solo l'Atletico Madrid potrebbe tentare il miracolo.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Aprile 2017)

Le big hanno veramente fatto ridere, tra ieri e oggi... Eccetto la Juve, ovviamente... Anche quella di stasera mi sembra una partita da Serie B, qualche buona azione ma tanti passaggi sbagliati e distrazioni gravi


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso proprio di sì. Solo l'Atletico Madrid potrebbe tentare il miracolo.



Io dopo ieri sono convintissimo, il loro anno è arrivato.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Servirebbe solo il gol del Leicester a questo punto.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2017)

Ronaldo in semifinale e Messi fermo ai quarti, già questo è più che sufficiente per dedurre chi sarà il prossimo pallone d'oro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Juventus Campione d'europa.



Si, è finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Comanhahah

Un altro soprvalutattato.. grande la Juve a liberarsene


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comanhahah
> 
> Un altro soprvalutattato.. grande la Juve a liberarsene



Comincio a pensare che il Bayern non lo riscatterà. Sinceramente io ci punterei ancora: con il 4-2-3-1 potrebbe tornarci utile e magari in mano a Max potrebbe diventare un giocatore di calcio vero. Sennò qualche pollastro in Premier disposto a strapagarlo lo troviamo sicuro imho.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che il Bayern non lo riscatterà. Sinceramente io ci punterei ancora: con il 4-2-3-1 potrebbe tornarci utile e magari in mano a Max potrebbe diventare un giocatore di calcio vero. Sennò qualche pollastro in Premier disposto a strapagarlo lo troviamo sicuro imho.



Ma non ha l'obbligo di riscatto?


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non ha l'obbligo di riscatto?



In realtà è un gentleman agreement: loro si impegnano a riscattare Coman e noi Benatia (le cifre dei riscatti sono identiche). Nessuno li obbliga a riscattarlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

La Juventus ha quest'anno il bonus. Se eliminano il Barcellona, o vincono quest'anno o mai più


----------



## Dany20 (12 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ronaldo in semifinale e Messi fermo ai quarti, già questo è più che sufficiente per dedurre chi sarà il prossimo pallone d'oro


Non è neanche quotato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2017)

Strada spianata per quelli là.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Ah, su Vidal mi sa che la nostra dirigenza ci aveva visto lungo sul serio. E' ancora un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma se ripenso a quel leader del centrocampo che ho visto alla Juve questo al massimo è il cugino meno bravo.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Aprile 2017)

La juventus non ha rivali. Al massimo l'Atletico, se dovesse passare, perchè è una squadra rognosa per tutti, ma aspetterei a dare per morto il Leicester.
Mi spiace per Ancelotti. Lo dico da un po', ma per me ha fatto il suo tempo. Quest anno ha fatto un mezzo disastro a Monaco, se paragonato a quanto fatto dai suoi predecessori nelle ultime 4 stagioni.
Il Real va avanti, ma ha già vinto l'anno scorso, e non dà mai l'impressione di essere una squadra vera. Forse in una finale potrebbero avere qualche possibilità, ma a Torino farebbero la fine del Barcellona.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Forse in una finale potrebbero avere qualche possibilità, ma a Torino farebbero la fine del Barcellona.



Vista la passione dell'Uefa per le _repetita_, azzardo gli accoppiamenti Atletico-Real e Juve-Monaco


----------



## koti (12 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, su Vidal mi sa che la nostra dirigenza ci aveva visto lungo sul serio. E' ancora un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma se ripenso a quel leader del centrocampo che ho visto alla Juve questo al massimo è il cugino meno bravo.


Il Bayern di giocatori che ormai hanno già dato il meglio di loro ne ha parecchi: Ribery, Robben, Lahm, Vidal, Xabi Alonso, Muller, questa sera tutti titolari. La Juve è più forte, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vista la passione dell'Uefa per le _repetita_, azzardo gli accoppiamenti Atletico-Real e Juve-Monaco



Sarebbe meglio per lo spettacolo, anche se l'ideale sarebbe Real - Monaco e Juve - Atletico. 
Vedremo nel caso se Simeone perderà per il 4° anno consecutivo contro il Real..


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me a questo punto la Juve deve pregare di beccare il Real in semifinale, su partita secca non vince, è lo stesso discorso dell'Atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo me a questo punto la Juve deve pregare di beccare il Real in semifinale, su partita secca non vince, è lo stesso discorso dell'Atletico.



Sono la loro bestia nera tra l'altro..


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo me a questo punto la Juve deve pregare di beccare il Real in semifinale, su partita secca non vince, è lo stesso discorso dell'Atletico.



In tutta onestà in una finale preferisco incontrare tutta la vita il Real piuttosto che l'Atletico perché Simeone è l'unico allenatore ancora superiore tatticamente a Max. Comunque ancora non siamo passati, quindi questi discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà in una finale preferisco incontrare tutta la vita il Real piuttosto che l'Atletico perché Simeone è l'unico allenatore ancora superiore tatticamente a Max. *Comunque ancora non siamo passati*, quindi questi discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano.


Dai...


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai...



Lo dirò soltanto al fischio finale, mercoledì.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà in una finale preferisco incontrare tutta la vita il Real piuttosto che l'Atletico perché Simeone è l'unico allenatore ancora superiore tatticamente a Max. Comunque ancora non siamo passati, quindi questi discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano.



Anche secondo me meglio il Real per voi. Tradizione favorevole. Però una finale tra Allegri e Simeone anche se non spettacolare sarebbe la più giusta tra i migliori allenatori d'Europa


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Aprile 2017)

Che errore di Ancelotti togliere Xavi Alonso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2017)

A Guardiola hanno dato tre anni, Ancelotti la vincerà il prossimo anno. Risultati che non mi aspettavo assolutamente. Neuer fa il mostro tutta la partita e poi fa la papera sul due a zero. 
Ronaldo decisivo un'altra volta, ma nessuno lo dice.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo me a questo punto la Juve deve pregare di beccare il Real in semifinale, su partita secca non vince, è lo stesso discorso dell'Atletico.



Ma il tuo Barcellona?


----------

